# 19..? (rust Bucket) Help.



## flat black kustoms (Dec 11, 2008)

This is my 19..? WARD'S HAWTHORNE ! It is a great riding bike...It has won 2 "PEOPLE'S CHOICE" AWARD'S for the best "RUST BUCKET"@ THE MEDFORD CRUISER CRAWL(www.myspace.com/cruiser_crawl) 2 yrs. running ! The rear tire in not O.G. but everything else on this bike is...I think! If anyone can tell me more about this RUST BUCKET, It would be great !!! I hope I can get some info on this bike, So far THE CABE COMMUNITY has been great about my other bikes! Thanks alot, GERRY D.   FLT BLK KSTMS.


----------



## AntonyR (Dec 15, 2008)

Late '40s Cleveland Weld


----------



## Cole Lower (Dec 31, 2008)

*nice bike*

44-48          i have a have a hwathorne that looks sum what simular


----------



## AntonyR (Jan 3, 2009)

Cole Lower said:


> 44-48          i have a have a hwathorne that looks sum what simular



CWC didn't produce any frames in '44. It would be '46-on.


----------



## Cole Lower (Jan 6, 2009)

i ges i was off by 2 years .


----------



## JLarkin (Jan 6, 2009)

How do you ride or stop without a chain?  Must be pretty scary.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 6, 2009)

*its a push and pedal air chain you dont see em very often*

ive never seen one myself


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jan 6, 2009)

*1940-41 Comet*

Check out the parts curved downtube came out in 40!!!


----------



## AntonyR (Jan 7, 2009)

Aeropsycho said:


> Check out the parts curved downtube came out in 40!!!



First- what does that '39 Roadmaster have to do with that bike? Nothing.
Second- no, it's not a Comet. Totally different frame. 

Good guesses, but it's postwar.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jan 8, 2009)

*Bye.....*



AntonyR said:


> First- what does that '39 Roadmaster have to do with that bike? Nothing.
> Second- no, it's not a Comet. Totally different frame.
> 
> Good guesses, but it's postwar.





Enough with the tude dude... sheeeezzz


Maybe you should do a little research BEFORE you make any Final CONCLUSIONS!!!

J A M I E


----------

